# GPS SD coaches?



## seesnake (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello,

just wondering if anyone has heard through the grapevine which coaches might be ending up at GPSSD, particularly in the East? Thanks.


----------



## sealions (Jan 5, 2018)

seesnake said:


> Hello,
> 
> just wondering if anyone has heard through the grapevine which coaches might be ending up at GPSSD, particularly in the East? Thanks.


Coaching assignments here:
http://www.gps-sd.com/page/show/3864419-teams


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like a bunch of clowns minus Ac and Ray. Will Rells is a jack ass and is terrible for youth soccer. I hope any parent who considers playing for him does some research. Crazy, out of control, unstable, And weak.


----------



## BeachHawk (Jan 23, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Looks like a bunch of clowns minus Ac and Ray. Will Rells is a jack ass and is terrible for youth soccer. I hope any parent who considers playing for him does some research. Crazy, out of control, unstable, And weak.


Really!?!, I am grateful for a reply like yours, but where on earth can a parent "do research." The soccer parents I know are pretty entrenched with their clubs and teams. I'd love to find a way to "research" coaches.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 23, 2018)

NCIC ?
...better yet, ask around the soccer community, parents, coaches,...kids.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 23, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> Really!?!, I am grateful for a reply like yours, but where on earth can a parent "do research." The soccer parents I know are pretty entrenched with their clubs and teams. I'd love to find a way to "research" coaches.


It's not easy. On the internet you usually get the extremes, the disgruntled parent on one end and the kool-aid drinking superfan parent on the other. I think the best way to go about it and draw an unbiased opinion is to get to know people around other clubs and ask around, but more importantly, stalk the coach. By that I mean find out where the coach practices and watch a few sessions. Then go watch a game or two and try to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 23, 2018)

I agree with the idea of going and watching a few games and practices. You can tell a lot about a coach by the way the sidelines behave and the quality of soccer played by the team.


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 25, 2018)

Seems like the Central teams will have the good coaches and everyone else will be what Barca Cantera once was. LK is a nice addition though to their coaching staff.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jan 27, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> It's not easy. On the internet you usually get the extremes, the disgruntled parent on one end and the kool-aid drinking superfan parent on the other. I think the best way to go about it and draw an unbiased opinion is to get to know people around other clubs and ask around, but more importantly, stalk the coach. By that I mean find out where the coach practices and watch a few sessions. Then go watch a game or two and try to draw your own conclusions.


I watched a couple state cup games for a team we were considering when my daughter switched clubs a few years ago. I liked what I saw and it made the decision easy.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

$2800 reg fees priceless

Gotta pay that franchise fee


----------



## seesnake (Feb 1, 2018)

????!!!!!


----------



## sealions (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> $2800 reg fees priceless
> 
> Gotta pay that franchise fee plus RT and AC



This is not even close. Fees range from 1200-1850 depending on age in the central location. My daughter is an 04, and our fee is 1650.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> Really!?!, I am grateful for a reply like yours, but where on earth can a parent "do research." The soccer parents I know are pretty entrenched with their clubs and teams. I'd love to find a way to "research" coaches.


Really is the wrong person to ask. I understand that everything on this forum should be considered a subjective opinion until fact checked but he is just lame.  It is now apparent that his true intent is not Will but to bring the entire club down with unconscionable claims. As a parent that is trying to set a plan for my child for the next few years his behavior is not appreciated.  It creates much more work.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> It's not easy. On the internet you usually get the extremes, the disgruntled parent on one end and the kool-aid drinking superfan parent on the other. I think the best way to go about it and draw an unbiased opinion is to get to know people around other clubs and ask around, but more importantly, stalk the coach. By that I mean find out where the coach practices and watch a few sessions. Then go watch a game or two and try to draw your own conclusions.


To say that Really is an extreme is an understatement at this point.  Lost all credibility with me.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

sealions said:


> This is not even close. Fees range from 1200-1850 depending on age in the central location. My daughter is an 04, and our fee is 1650.


Is this posted on the website?


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> $2800 reg fees priceless
> 
> Gotta pay that franchise fee plus RT and AC


Sad, sad, sad and jealous! First you are against Will but now you only mention other coaches.

If you want to keep some credibility say where you came up with this number?  Out of your a#@!   I don't think you are a coach but rather a local DOC or President.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

Just repeating what I was told. I feel terrible I lost all street cred with monkey


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Just repeating what I was told. I feel terrible I lost all street cred with monkey


Great lame excuse. Told by who?  A parent whose kid tried out?  What age group and location?  Maybe you could help Sealion out so he can correct whoever is the internal source of this wrong information.  LOL.  You need help.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

Are the fees listed on the website? What determines the $ amount ? Youngers / olders? Quality of the coach?

Besides the established 04 team what other quality do they have that warrants fees like that


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Are the fees listed on the website? What determines the $ amount ? Youngers / olders? Quality of the coach?
> 
> Besides the established 04 team what other quality do they have that warrants fees like that


This range is most likely based on the age and level of play of the teams just like at most clubs.  You should know this.  Seems in line with other clubs in the area with the exception of South San Diego clubs.  Why don't you list your clubs fees and level of play?


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Just repeating what I was told. I feel terrible I lost all street cred with monkey


Who told you?  You can PM me if you are shy.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Just repeating what I was told. I feel terrible I lost all street cred with monkey


Really is a lame sorry ass excuse for a human being that is a jealous motherf$@&er!

Just repeating what I was told.


----------



## broshark (Feb 1, 2018)

I think he meant that's Surf's fee.  No longer including uniforms anymore.


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

broshark said:


> I think he meant that's Surf's fee.  No longer including uniforms anymore.


For Surf don't forget to add in raffle tickets and privates for playing time.
 Car washes, stickers and TP for porta potties are optional.


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Is this posted on the website?


No club posts fees on their website although they will give you the information if asked.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

What am I jealous of monkey?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

Obviously that’s how club operate - this fees based upon age / level of play / coaches exp. my question is how much is reg for a brand new team w a no name coach ( example 3/4 of the staff)


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Sad, sad, sad and jealous! First you are against Will but now you only mention other coaches.
> 
> If you want to keep some credibility say where you came up with this number?  Out of your a#@!   I don't think you are a coach but rather a local DOC or President.


Really is probably a Disgruntled parent.


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> seems the central big boys are trying to separate themselves from Rells and his circus. RT is holdintg a mtg tonight to sort out how to work the franchise or split from east / south county. What a mess..


Why don't you clarify who your problem is with Will, central, GPS or your mommy?


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> seems the central big boys are trying to separate themselves from Rells and his circus. RT is holdintg a mtg tonight to sort out how to work the franchise or split from east / south county. What a mess..


Aren't these separate clubs like Surf San Diego and Murrieta Surf?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 1, 2018)

According to their website it is all one big circus


----------



## broshark (Feb 1, 2018)

While I don't have a dog in this fight, or a kid at Surf/Albion/GPS, I think the idea of GPS is to allow kids to play in a "local club" environment but still giving them an opportunity to play some big club soccer.  There was reference earlier to the idea that GPS SD would play surf cup with a bit of an all-star team - that would seem to give the best kids an outlet while still letting them play on a day-to-day with their friends more locally.  For the vast majority of kids, that's probably a good thing. 

This board is funny.  So many people complain about the big clubs and the lack of choices, but then something comes along that might offers something different and everyone sh*ts on it.  Like everything else, if you don't like it, don't do it.  Pretty simple.


----------



## broshark (Feb 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> Why don't you clarify who your problem is with Will, central, GPS or your mommy?


Sorry, wrong guy.


----------



## broshark (Feb 1, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> seems the central big boys are trying to separate themselves from Rells and his circus. RT is holdintg a mtg tonight to sort out how to work the franchise or split from east / south county. What a mess..


What about North County?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 2, 2018)

Good news everyone

Forming a new venture.


----------



## Fact (Feb 2, 2018)

#Really Where do you hang out now that the Tilted Kilt in SD has closed? Hooters or Cheetahs?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 2, 2018)

Good one 

I see your deflecting and understand why. Hopefully strikers works out for you


----------



## Fact (Feb 2, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Good one
> 
> I see your deflecting and understand why. Hopefully strikers works out for you


You have no clue.  You are just easy entertainment for me.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 2, 2018)

I have more of a clue than you. Your frame of reference is your kid and her one team. How long have you been around.


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Feb 2, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Good news everyone
> 
> San Diego’s newest club: Strikers
> 
> ...


That is 100% correct
RT and ACT forming San Diego Strikers

GPS now only Rells and ??

Shadiest thing is they changed tonight “open house” to “registration night” before parents can find out that they are only East/South. Two markets that alone likely cannot sustain that fees structure


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 2, 2018)

Shady and Rells together again 

Like Starsky and Hutch


----------



## Round (Feb 2, 2018)

That will be a special meeting.  This is all getting to be beyond ridiculous.  Not just these guys.  Stupid old slightly overweight men are destroying little kid soccer.   They need to go find something else to do to find relevance.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 2, 2018)

Make checks payable to Will Rells or
Use your PayPal linked to his acct

They will be telling you the wheels fell offf the bus after you have paid


----------



## Monkey (Feb 2, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Make checks payable to Will Rells or
> Use your PayPal linked to his acct
> 
> They will be telling you the wheels fell offf the bus after you have paid


 Come on man.  Cash only at this point so no paper trail and account cannot be levied.

But seriously given the allegations, the coaches that are leaving Rells PRIOR to taking money are acting responsibly. I wish them success in making the San Diego soccer community work for the kids. I hope Lonnie and Burns are in this group.  Does anyone know?  It appears that they took down the list of coaches.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

United futbol club is now gps oc


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

http://home.gotsoccer.com/


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> Why don't you clarify who your problem is with Will, central, GPS or your mommy?


????

Up pretty early in the morning worrying about another ulittle team.

You were more fun when you were bashing Rells and his circus.


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

Even morons know that Gotsoccer rankings don't matter.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Even morons know the rankings are ridiculous but also play a factor in getting into tournaments and recruiting players

At what point is this whole circus going to have a black and white clear unchanging plan


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Even morons know the rankings are ridiculous but also play a factor in getting into tournaments and recruiting players
> 
> At what point is this whole circus going to have a black and white clear unchanging plan


Even morons know that only morons factor rankings into whether a team should be admitted to a tournament. Worthy Tournament Directors look at teams played, points are irrelevant and can be manipulated.


----------



## sealions (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Even morons know the rankings are ridiculous but also play a factor in getting into tournaments and recruiting players
> 
> At what point is this whole circus going to have a black and white clear unchanging plan



We are just playing under United for National
Cup. It sounds like they have changed their name from United to GPS OC? The 04 team is staying together despite all the recent changes due to good team chemistry and coaching.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 4, 2018)

sealions said:


> We are just playing under United for National
> Cup. It sounds like they have changed their name from United to GPS OC? The 04 team is staying together despite all the recent changes due to good team chemistry and coaching.


 Based on what avh said in the 2004 National Cup forum, using United FC from the OC just for National Cup due to early registration requirements before GPS was set up in San Diego. United FC is a GPS club, are they going to allow your team to continue or will they pull it like we are hearing about Encinitas Express did to a team?


----------



## sealions (Feb 4, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Based on what avh said in the 2004 National Cup forum, using United FC from the OC just for National Cup due to early registration requirements before GPS was set up in San Diego. United FC is a GPS club, are they going to allow your team to continue or will they pull it like we are hearing about Encinitas Express did to a team?


They are allowing us to continue.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

You guys should just get adidas jerseys


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

What do you think tournament directors look at ? What league they play in? Who they have beaten? How they have done in previous tournaments? All factors in the rankings jackass


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> What do you think tournament directors look at ? What league they play in? Who they have beaten? How they have done in previous tournaments? All factors in the rankings jackass


Points don't matter.  All the things listed above do.  There is a big difference but you are to dense to realize it.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Directors don’t have the time to go through each application of every team in a large quality tournament. They look at the pts which does the leg work for them. Are you telling me a top ten team is gna get over looked to allow a low level team in because they bought into a franchise ? Surely even your not to dense to get how it works


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Directors are definitely the ones going through grunt work and money certainly doesn’t have value. Also spelling errors.


I agree with the sentiment but that reasoning is god awful.


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> I agree with the sentiment but that reasoning is god awful.


You are confusing the hell out of me.  I was looking where ReallyShit said that . .  then I realized where is came from.  I challenge you to do better. He is an easy target and such a good sport.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Fact is a little slow with little knowledge of how SoCal soccer works.

Politics and $ before looking deep into a teams application


----------



## Fact (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Fact is a little slow with little knowledge of how SoCal soccer works.
> 
> Politics and $ before looking deep into a teams application


So it is politics and money or points and ranking dumbass.? Stick with one argument.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s all of the above

Politics - reciprocal agreements

Money - play and stay hotel $

Rankings - by pts 

All of which are factors . Not your kids new newest club has pretty uniforms and a great philosophy


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is fact in action


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> You are confusing the hell out of me.  I was looking where ReallyShit said that . .  then I realized where is came from.  I challenge you to do better. He is an easy target and such a good sport.


I mean I mostly just comeb to these threads for the popcorn, this tier of teams might be a bit more in your wheelhouse. 
It’s always fun to watch them squabble though


----------



## Monkey (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Here is fact in action


You can't touch Froggie.  I would say don't give up your day job but I think you have made this thread your full time job.   Just REALLY SAD.  Take a pill and enjoy the real football game today.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Who is left at gps


----------



## sealions (Feb 4, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Who is left at gps


GPS-East County and GPS-South Bay


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Is there an updated list
Of the east county coaches?


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 4, 2018)

A parent of a kid considering playing there said they told her Will Rells was out, no longer affiliated with GPS.  She did not know who was taking his place.  She also said there are a lot of Barca players coming over.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

Barca teams aren’t very good and neither are their coaches

Biggest concern is how can that market afford the big franchise fees


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone know if any of the GPS teams have been approved by Presidio or CalSouth yet? 
And do they have full teams for the Ramona teams? I know they held tryouts but seemed to be mostly the kids from the Barca 2005 team when we were there.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 7, 2018)

Wait, so Toumi and Talia left Bayern GPS?? Wow that was fast. I can't find any information about Strikers yet.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 7, 2018)

https://nyamblers.com


----------



## Monkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the GPS teams have been approved by Presidio or CalSouth yet?
> And do they have full teams for the Ramona teams? I know they held tryouts but seemed to be mostly the kids from the Barca 2005 team when we were there.


Do you have a phone?  You can call and ask and email them since I know you have an email address. All you are going to get on this site is wannabe soccer daddy coaches that have their undies in a bunch.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the GPS teams have been approved by Presidio or CalSouth yet?
> And do they have full teams for the Ramona teams? I know they held tryouts but seemed to be mostly the kids from the Barca 2005 team when we were there.


No, they have not been approved and there's a good chance they won't be.  I'd be very wary of this new club.  They have had a ton of issues already and the season hasn't even started.  Their fees are high to support their franchise fees and you may be driving to LA for games if Presidio doesn't let them in.  Other than teams that came from elsewhere, they are mostly start up teams forming.  There are probably better options out there.


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> No, they have not been approved and there's a good chance they won't be.  I'd be very wary of this new club.  They have had a ton of issues already and the season hasn't even started.  Their fees are high to support their franchise fees and you may be driving to LA for games if Presidio doesn't let them in.  Other than teams that came from elsewhere, they are mostly start up teams forming.  There are probably better options out there.


I guess they will be in good company with Surf driving 8 year olds to LA for ha;f their games.


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> No, they have not been approved and there's a good chance they won't be.  I'd be very wary of this new club.  They have had a ton of issues already and the season hasn't even started.  Their fees are high to support their franchise fees and you may be driving to LA for games if Presidio doesn't let them in.  Other than teams that came from elsewhere, they are mostly start up teams forming.  There are probably better options out there.


Out of curiosity do you know the actual club fees because GPS is honoring the old clubs prices for the San Diego market.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> I guess they will be in good company with Surf driving 8 year olds to LA for ha;f their games.


It’s nice practice for when they start shopping for Nevada teams after everyone else gets tired of their thinly veiled social climbing


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> I guess they will be in good company with Surf driving 8 year olds to LA for ha;f their games.


How do you think EAGLES or Real SoCal feel?


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Ramonasoccerguy said:


> Out of curiosity do you know the actual club fees because GPS is honoring the old clubs prices for the San Diego market.


If this is true, defeats ReallyCraps claim that it is all about these coaches making $. (With the exception of the one Paypal link idirectly tied to a personal account).


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 7, 2018)

Who is the “old club” and what is their fees?


----------



## broshark (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> No, they have not been approved and there's a good chance they won't be.  I'd be very wary of this new club.  They have had a ton of issues already and the season hasn't even started.  Their fees are high to support their franchise fees and you may be driving to LA for games if Presidio doesn't let them in.  Other than teams that came from elsewhere, they are mostly start up teams forming.  There are probably better options out there.


I'll bite.  Why wouldn't they be approved?


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Who is the “old club” and what is their fees?


Well for the Ramona program coaching fees, club fees, and uniforms the package is 1075. I have a son who plays for them.


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Who is the “old club” and what is their fees?





Ramonasoccerguy said:


> Well for the Ramona program coaching fees, club fees, and uniforms the package is 1075. I have a son who plays for them.





Really!?! said:


> But wait that can't be right.  Someone help me I can't count higher than 6.  Where is Count Dracula when you need him ?


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 7, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Do you have a phone?  You can call and ask and email them since I know you have an email address. All you are going to get on this site is wannabe soccer daddy coaches that have their undies in a bunch.


I did try to call.....talk about dancing, they are "in the process" and "it's guaranteed".....no shocker there.  LOL at the daddy coaches!


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ramonasoccerguy said:


> Well for the Ramona program coaching fees, club fees, and uniforms the package is 1075. I have a son who plays for them.


That is about the amount they quoted when I asked, but when I asked if that included coaching fees, etc., they were suddenly distracted by another conversation/question.  Also, they couldn't confirm if all games would be in Ramona, and said they didn't really NEED to be approved by CalSouth or Presidio, that those approvals are what everyone has been led to believe.  That was one of the key things said that put up red flags.

I understood from a parent that they had to make their first payments ASAP after tryouts, and buy uniforms....true?  Curious who the checks went to....


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> That is about the amount they quoted when I asked, but when I asked if that included coaching fees, etc., they were suddenly distracted by another conversation/question.  Also, they couldn't confirm if all games would be in Ramona, and said they didn't really NEED to be approved by CalSouth or Presidio, that those approvals are what everyone has been led to believe.  That was one of the key things said that put up red flags.
> 
> I understood from a parent that they had to make their first payments ASAP after tryouts, and buy uniforms....true?  Curious who the checks went to....


Technically they don't need to be approved by Calsouth or Presidio.  But then the question is where are their teams going to be playing.

Presidio votes clubs into the league in April.  Every club is up for vote but most clubs are just automatically approved by the other voting clubs.  Last year at the meeting the Presidio clubs voted to keep Surf out of the league and very few member clubs have been voted out in the past. I forget exactly but I think after you have teams signed up (fill out CalSouth forms) then you can ask for membership in CalSouth. 
 Not sure why you think all games will be in Ramona?  Teams have away games too.  
Also most clubs require a deposit as soon as you sign up.  Nothing new there.  I just would not pay until you feel comfortable.  They should be taking the time to explain this to you.
I wonder if Surf will try to get into Presidio  again this year?


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Feb 7, 2018)

Of all the touting disingenuous college signing posts this has to top them all.... touting on their FB feed the college signing of the daughter of one of their coaches when said coach has been on staff for a few weeks, the daughter never played for GPS and the daughter’s team wasn’t coached by her dad/gps/coach


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

sdsoccer8 said:


> Of all the touting disingenuous college signing posts this has to top them all.... touting on their FB feed the college signing of the daughter of one of their coaches when said coach has been on staff for a few weeks, the daughter never played for GPS and the daughter’s team wasn’t coached by her dad/gps/coach


Who's disingenuine ReallyShit!  All these new screen names in just a few days.  Get over it. There is no mention that she played for GPS; the post congratulates her dad.  The post above with Carolina mentions she played for GPS. Why? Because she did.  Move on loser.


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> Who's disingenuine ReallyShit!  All these new screen names in just a few days.  Get over it. There is no mention that she played for GPS; the post congratulates her dad.  The post above with Carolina mentions she played for GPS. Why? Because she did.  Move on loser.


You genuinely congratulate someone?
You do it in person.

Use the club feed to highlight an event totally unrelated to the club activity?
Disingenuous

But that is just my opinion


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

sdsoccer8 said:


> You genuinely congratulate someone?
> You do it in person.
> 
> Use the club feed to highlight an event totally unrelated to the club activity?
> ...


It's a dumb opinion. You are reading too much into it because you don't like the club.  Same tone and word structure as all your other screen names use.


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

#Deadpool thanks for finding all 11 of my new posts and rating them dumb.  You're my special friend!


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> #Deadpool thanks for finding all 11 of my new posts and rating them dumb.  You're my special friend!


Now it is 17 posts. Boy are you quick.  Thanks for the attention.


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> It's a dumb opinion. You are reading too much into it because you don't like the club.  Same tone and word structure as all your other screen names use.


It may be a dumb opinion

Not sure I dislike the club. There is no club
I do dislike scams and scammers.

As far as the rest... paranoid much?
Lol...


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 8, 2018)

No new screen name as you imply. Turns out there are other people who disagree with you and think your a clown


----------



## Fact (Feb 8, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> No new screen name as you imply. Turns out there are other people who disagree with you and think your a clown


#avh Tagging this post a winner.   Is it a rumor that you Albion parents are not suppose to be on this forum OR do you just continue to think that the rules don't apply to you?


----------



## broshark (Feb 8, 2018)

sdsoccer8 said:


> You genuinely congratulate someone?
> You do it in person.
> 
> Use the club feed to highlight an event totally unrelated to the club activity?
> ...


I'm confused by the hate on a club that's barely even a club in SD right now.  Why are you following them on social media?


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Feb 8, 2018)

broshark said:


> I'm confused by the hate on a club that's barely even a club in SD right now.  Why are you following them on social media?


Hate?
Disagreeing with a post doesn’t equal hate and I don’t follow them... just checked their FB page to see if there was a coaching list since they took it down on their website 

Ok.... maybe I read too much into that post.
Maybe it was just a genuine post of congratulations that didn’t intend to recruit anyone under false pretenses. 
Peace out.


----------



## broshark (Feb 8, 2018)

sdsoccer8 said:


> Hate?
> Disagreeing with a post doesn’t equal hate and I don’t follow them... just checked their FB page to see if there was a coaching list since they took it down on their website
> 
> Ok.... maybe I read too much into that post.
> ...


I'm curious what you'd have a club that's brand new to an area do in such an instance?  Social media is marketing.  Surf put out their congrats posts and mentioned how long the girls had been with the club.  3 years, 4 years, 5 years.  Should Surf have mentioned where they were before they were recruited to Surf?  Isn't it disingenuous to take credit for a player others developed before you?  If you know Surf, you know that they don't just reach out to any player, so the prior clubs must have done a fair bit of developing these girls too.


----------



## KSROD (Feb 8, 2018)

One of the guys starting GPS SD, Will Rells got arrested today on embezzlement and theft from his previous club at Barca Cantera.


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 8, 2018)

KSROD said:


> One of the guys starting GPS SD, Will Rells got arrested today on embezzlement and theft from his previous club at Barca Cantera.


Saw that as well....booked into SD Jail on $20K bail. GPS got him out just in time lol


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Saw that as well....booked into SD Jail on $20K bail. GPS got him out just in time lol


Just in time?  For what or for who?  Looks like the Central GPS was separate and that he is the reason they left.  Where are all those coaches and players?  I had heard a lot of Waldo's Warriors were at tryouts. Where's Waldo's Warriors?


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 11, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Saw that as well....booked into SD Jail on $20K bail. GPS got him out just in time lol


Is there a story somewhere that covered this?


----------



## Fact (Feb 11, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Is there a story somewhere that covered this?


No but I am sure ReallyCrap is working on one. He is obsessed with this issue.
I cannot imagine it was a large amount of money given the size of Barca.  Is Armando that dense that he did not see this (assuming it is true)?
Despite making fun of a lot of things on this board and being glad Rells will probably never coach again (although TS might say otherwise), it is sad to know that he has a family in this community that will be affected by his actions.


----------



## Fact (Feb 11, 2018)

Really are you going to just view the thread or write some more BS?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 11, 2018)

Called it

Shitty coach and a crook.  ruined the game by being a lunatic


----------



## Fact (Feb 11, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Called it
> 
> Sucks for his family , shitty coach and a crook. His daughter is a good player - at some Pt she will quit due to how her dad ruined the game by being a lunatic


Only a complete loser would say anything negative about a child in this situation.  Nice backhanded compliment.  You should delete that immediately!


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 11, 2018)

I said she was good. My point is at some point she will hate the game because of her dad


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 14, 2018)

@Really!?!  I hope you can tell us what you know about the Scheri situation? You called a lot of this stuff that everyone thought was a lie and it wasn’t.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

I already did. The shit hit the fan while he was in Florida. Wife was the one who blew the whistle to the club. He got replaced by another coach and sent home in the middle of the showcase

I am not sure where this lies criminally as the player or players may be adults.

Albion is doing a poor job of damage control. DA doesn’t look so shiny and pretty anymore. I wonder how they will spin this or continue just to pretend it didn’t happen


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> @Really!?!  I hope you can tell us what you know about the Scheri situation? You called a lot of this stuff that everyone thought was a lie and it wasn’t.


He did not know anything that was not already public information and also on this site. Rells was a known commodity.

Really is a wannabe coach dad of an OVC player that is jealous of everyone's success.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

Rells was a known commodity 

Fact you have no idea what your talking about, even though you played for the sockers


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

FYI my kid doesn’t play at OVC aka the titanic


----------



## KSROD (Feb 15, 2018)

Will is already coaching again at GPS days after he was released according to some parents who saw him on the field. Will GPS survive?


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

KSROD said:


> Will is already coaching again at GPS days after he was released according to some parents who saw him on the field. Will GPS survive?


What is wrong with people?   I thought GPS recovered respect by booting him.  How about an Albion GPS merger?  Then we can get rid of 2 birds with one stone.

The central GPS group that left had it right or are they back too?


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Really is a wannabe coach dad of an OVC player that is jealous of everyone's success.


Or a Liverpool player, or a Barca player, or a SD United player. All those clubs have parents that have reason to dislike him. Anyone that was associated with Qwest probably does, too. Any parent that has had a kid taken out during a game by one of his players also has a bone to pick, too.


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Or a Liverpool player, or a Barca player, or a SD United player. All those clubs have parents that have reason to dislike him. Anyone that was associated with Qwest probably does, too. Any parent that has had a kid taken out during a game by one of his players also has a bone to pick, too.


He has claimed to a couple different people on this site that he is an OVC parent, but I do have doubts given he also attacked other coaches.


----------



## sealions (Feb 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> What is wrong with people?   I thought GPS recovered respect by booting him.  How about an Albion GPS merger?  Then we can get rid of 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> The central GPS group that left had it right or are they back too?


Central is still no longer affiliated with GPS.


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

sealions said:


> Central is still no longer affiliated with GPS.


At the December Presidio meeting GPS was discussed. There is a reference to it in the minutes. Apparently they had been spreading false information on their website about approvals that they did not have yet.  My source is not sure whether Rells or someone else was in charge of the website but did say this is why central left. They did not want to be associated with false information and had been assured that Rells was out when in reality he was not.  How does GPS think they can continue with Rells? I am just speechless.

Apparently Central by walking showed that they value integrity over money.  I say let's give them Albion and kick Gins and his groupies to the curb.


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

* I should add the way you do this is by Albion not being voted into Presidio this year and the City and School District taking away their fields.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

What success has everyone had??

Jealous of who?

Rells? Called it months ago

Everybody should listen to FACT, after all he told several people on this site he used to play for the sockers. He is just upset that his kids keep following coaches that chase the $ all over town

OVC has 6-7 teams , is that even enough to form a league in presidio /sdda?


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> FYI my kid doesn’t play at OVC aka the titanic


You told me that your dd is an 04 playing up on the 03 OVC team with her friends that are not very good.  Don't tell me you were lying to me?  I thought we had a bromance.[Goldenfjord please insert appropriate meme].


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m sorry - fact was hot on my trail so I had to misdirect you


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> At the December Presidio meeting GPS was discussed. There is a reference to it in the minutes. Apparently they had been spreading false information on their website about approvals that they did not have yet.  My source is not sure whether Rells or someone else was in charge of the website but did say this is why central left. They did not want to be associated with false information and had been assured that Rells was out when in reality he was not.  How does GPS think they can continue with Rells? I am just speechless.
> 
> Apparently Central by walking showed that they value integrity over money.  I say let's give them Albion and kick Gins and his groupies to the curb.


Will Rells is out of GPS has been since feb 1st


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Ramonasoccerguy said:


> Will Rells is out of GPS has been since feb 1st


Thank you. KSROD must be another alias of ReallyShit.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really I am not your bro.  You are a piece of crap!  Fact had it right.  Once you start bagging on a child you lost me.

Go back to your OVC team that is not good enough for your daughter.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

ReallyShit- Do you feel powerful when you bag on children? PMing me making fun of children does not endear me to you.  You have no idea what a person's family goes through with something like this.  Let it go douche.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

I never said we were bros 

I wasn’t bagging on any kid - I said she was good


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> I never said we were bros
> 
> I wasn’t bagging on any kid - I said she was good


Your PMs tell a different story.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

I just looked at our PMs what are you talking about


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> What success has everyone had??
> 
> Jealous of who?
> 
> ...


Rells- you did not call it months ago. DA letters were sent to a lot of people.  Don't think you are special.
Ray and Toumi chasing money?  It looks like they need a navigation system then as they are going in the wrong direction.  Probably for something they believe in.
Fact- played or plays for Sockers? If true are you jealous?   But that one is new to me.   
Who mentioned OVC trying to form a league in Presidio/SDDA.  I did not even know what that means.  Boy are you dumb.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

Called it being a psycho

Something they believed in at crusaders, albion, sharks, notts, gps?

Fact is a soccer dad who drives a minivan - never played at any high level

You have to have a minimum number of teams to have a league ( as in a club )
Example : you can’t have a “club” with less than 10 teams play in pres/sdda

For a soccer parent you are dumb


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Called it being a psycho
> 
> Something they believed in at fusion, crusaders, albion, sharks, notts, gps, and now the strikers?
> 
> ...


Thinking that a league and club are the same thing?  Remind me who is dumb? Calling kids name is my hotbutton. I am done with you. Peace out loser.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

member leagues ( as in a club ) idiot

When you register your kid to their club they play for a league (insert club name) , then that league plays in presidio, sdda, coast league, etc


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

Here monkey

http://www.sddasoccer.com/members.htm


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Give it up.  That is not what you said.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

Cmon!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Dominic go back to your Rebels.

US Soccer does not like DA parents talking trash on this site.  A lesson for you after March 1st.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

An approved league (club for those of you who don’t get it)


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Does strikers have a DA team?
> 
> Or an approved league (club for those of you who don’t get it)
> 
> I am not sure who Dominic is - I do like Rebels tho


Ok Dominic.  Continue bashing kids on social media.  #True colors. #idiot #loser #pathetic
#EvenMoronsKnowThatHashtagsAreOut


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Ok Dominic.  Continue bashing kids on social media.  #True colors. #idiot #loser #pathetic
> #EvenMoronsKnowThatHashtagsAreOut


News Alert.   I take that back.  You are Joe Montoya aka adidas aka jojosoccer.  SDSC must love you posting all over the forum with all your alias. You are one angry dude. And oh did I mention jealous.  Oh and did I mention that girls leave your team because of your behavior.  The #loser is still relevant.  Now go crawl under your rock.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

I am so offended !

I do agree that captain jojo is an idiot

I can’t believe that Sdsc gave him a top team. He is screamer and not a strong coach, no wonder his team is a revolving door and they are short players for national cup

Your 0-2 on naming who you think I am!

Cmon monkey !!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

#YouAreStillALoset


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

While Kim thinks I am lovely, she does not want to be associated with me and has thus asked me to clarify the issue.  I am a man not named Kim.  I did not give a shit until you started to badmouth kids (and yes you did in PMs to me.) You are still a loser.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 15, 2018)

What did I say re badmouthing kids


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 16, 2018)

Is there really this much drama over kids soccer?  ...at the Presidio level?
Maybe high school soccer isn't so bad.

     ...who I'm I kidding, yes it is!



Drinks on the house for everyone!


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Is there really this much drama over kids soccer?  ...at the Presidio level?
> Maybe high school soccer isn't so bad.
> 
> ...who I'm I kidding, yes it is!
> ...


Says the guy who claims that refs think High school soccer is all about them.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

Really is a piece of crap.  Going around crapping so much that he has forgotten who he has crapped on.  He is not smart enough to troll without crapping on himself.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome back fact 

Must been on a road trip w the men’s national team or a tryout w Liverpool - they need a real gk


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 22, 2018)

Follow the slide of hand.....................................


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 22, 2018)

That’s gotta be some sort of record


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 26, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the GPS teams have been approved by Presidio or CalSouth yet?
> And do they have full teams for the Ramona teams? I know they held tryouts but seemed to be mostly the kids from the Barca 2005 team when we were there.


I have a 07 daughter who went to tryouts and is going to play with GPS Ramona team, but my question is will they have a full team? I heard about coaches leaving and am now feeling a little confused. Is this smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 26, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> I have a 07 daughter who went to tryouts and is going to play with GPS Ramona team, but my question is will they have a full team? I heard about coaches leaving and am now feeling a little confused. Is this smoke and mirrors.


It is really easy.  Email the coach and ask for the names of committed players.  This "smoke and mirrors" bs is getting old.  At least come up with an original reason to bag on GPS.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 26, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is really easy.  Email the coach and ask for the names of committed players.  This "smoke and mirrors" bs is getting old.  At least come up with an original reason to bag on GPS.


Really!?! Liking my post?  What is wrong with you?  How's your 04 Rebels doing and how many will be replaced by Albion defects?


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 26, 2018)

Monkey I liked your post because you got upset at the smoke and mirrors comment made by someone other than me. This poor guy is going to buy into the smoke and mirrors and is feeling lead on..shocker


----------



## Monkey (Feb 26, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Monkey I liked your post because you got upset at the smoke and mirrors comment made by someone other than me. This poor guy is going to buy into the smoke and mirrors and is feeling lead on..shocker
> 
> I like Rebels as a club and their 04s are good, my kid doesn’t play there though.
> Don’t be offended that a club like Rebels has their shit together
> ...


It is really simple moron.  If you look back through the posts, I had no problem with you until you started bashing kids.  That is not cool.  And I don't believe you give a damn about GPS and Rells eventhough you pretended to at first.  You have an agenda and make shit up to push it. Just like you said Scheri's wife turned him in you lying piece of crap. It was the parents of an existing player.

It's wonderful that Rebels is getting DA but just adding some Albion defects is not going to make them magically better.  Still a second tier club so don't think that a patch on your kid's jersey is going to make you a more worthy parent.  I was not for either team but now I clearly am given your association with Rebels.  Why else would you know or care who is playing and why would you rave that Rebels has their shit together and every other club,
team and coach south of the 8 sucks.


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 27, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is really easy.  Email the coach and ask for the names of committed players.  This "smoke and mirrors" bs is getting old.  At least come up with an original reason to bag on GPS.


Thank you, I will e-mail today.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 27, 2018)

Monkey you need to go for a drive in your minivan w student of the month stickers and chill out

My kid doesn’t play DA. I was also pointing out that they will have both girls and boys DA

I was correct re TS, I voiced my concern w Rells (correct again) . Get over it


----------



## Monkey (Feb 27, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Monkey you need to go for a drive in your minivan w student of the month stickers and chill out
> 
> I said Rebels is a good established club. My kid doesn’t even play there! They have good coaches, fields, tournament, programs , etc . My kid doesn’t play DA. I was also pointing out that they will have both girls and boys DA
> 
> ...


You where wrong about Scheri.  You said his wife turned him in which is not true and by the time you mentioned Rells it was already known what was happening.  Lots of people got letters from the DA.  Get over it.
GPS will be fine.  By their 3rd year they will have legit teams.


----------



## broshark (Feb 27, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is really easy.  Email the coach and ask for the names of committed players.  This "smoke and mirrors" bs is getting old.  At least come up with an original reason to bag on GPS.


Honestly, the roster should have been circulated by now.  Tryouts were over a month ago.  It's either a team or it's not.  And to be fair to this GPS 07 team, there are plenty of teams around town that aren't full, and most clubs will have a "still need players" link on their website to remedy this.


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 28, 2018)

broshark said:


> Honestly, the roster should have been circulated by now.  Tryouts were over a month ago.  It's either a team or it's not.  And to be fair to this GPS 07 team, there are plenty of teams around town that aren't full, and most clubs will have a "still need players" link on their website to remedy this.


Thank you #broshark...That information helps.


----------



## carla hinkle (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks like Bayern GPS San Diego is having a "junior academy" (ages 3-6). Did they end up with any teams? Any idea where Toumi or Ray Talia ended up?

https://www.gps-sd.com/news_article/show/898455?referrer_id=3499464


----------



## watfly (Mar 26, 2018)

carla hinkle said:


> Did they end up with any teams? Any idea where Toumi or Ray Talia ended up?


https://www.sandiegostrikers.com/coaches


----------



## seesnake (Mar 29, 2018)

watfly said:


> https://www.sandiegostrikers.com/coaches


any idea where their fields will be?


----------



## Socal United (Mar 31, 2018)

seesnake said:


> any idea where their fields will be?


Mesa College


----------

